# Congressman Stewart town hall



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Congressman Stewart will be having a town hall. If you are able to go this is another good place to again voice concerns over the transfer of public lands and HR 622. He is my congressman and I'm seeing what I can do to make it.

Place:
Salt Lake City
West High School
241 North 300 West

Time: 7PM doors open at 6:30 on Friday March 23rd.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Hopefully this one wil not turn into a fiasco like the last one did. Maybe some adults will show up and have an intelligent discussion on both sides of all of the issues.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Loke said:


> Hopefully this one wil not turn into a fiasco like the last one did. Maybe some adults will show up and have an intelligent discussion on both sides of all of the issues.


Not likely!:neutral:


----------

